# Tree stand question.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'v only hunted in a tree stand maybe 3 times in the past 20 years,i ground blind hunt,brush blinds and now crossbow hunt.I want to get a ladder stand,but want to keep my sight in for ground level.My understanding in shooting from a stand is that you shoot the distance it would be in it was at ground level distance .Youre not shooting the angle distance but the straight line distance just adjust the hit spot.Is that correct?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's the proper way. I've never made the adjustment with shots 20 yards or less and have never had a problem. That's with my crossbow.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

i alwys sight in my archery gear on the ground....nver have any problems shooting the same distances out of a tree...i go by horizontal distance from base of tree...same as if u were on ground...usually my arrows group the same whether im up high or on the ground...at least thats how it is for me.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How about recomendations on ladder stands.The ones at bass pro and cabelas,around 100.00,are they good , safe and sturdy?.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've shot deer as far out as 40 yards never had a problem with the same set up as from the ground. 
Most 100.00 stands in my opinion are not comfortable at all. You won't last long in a cheap stand. Depends on how long you like to hunt. I tend to stay out quite a while 5 hours at times and comfort is a must. If your uncomfortable you will get busted moving around in the stand. Also try to get a stand that has a base that goes against the tree. Much safer that way.Good Luck this year.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

bobk , what stand do you have and are the fabric seats better?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use an Ameristep Skyscraper. It's 22' and has a heavy padded seat that is supported by webbing. Very comfortable. I like to hunt high so it works really well. Most of my stands that are out are hang on stands with climbing sticks. I use the ladder stands mostly during gun and muzzleloader season.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Why the difference?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

The stand i'm looking at is at bass pro,big game rifle master,139.00.It weighes 70lb.Can you do this like a reg. ladder and walk it up the tree by yourself? I also figure on extra rachet straps for support and stability.and need to get this figured out soon.I wont hunt till first weekend of nov. so times a wastin.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I like the Big Dog Stands from Dunham's Sports. They are inexpensive and pretty good quality. I have the Lancer Extreme, which is 22' and only $159.99. 

Most of the today's bows shoot good enough speeds to nullify the angle element to shooting. I sight in from the ground and have no problem with my compound hitting the same from a tree at no matter what height.

Lg_Mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede said:


> The stand i'm looking at is at bass pro,big game rifle master,139.00.It weighes 70lb.Can you do this like a reg. ladder and walk it up the tree by yourself? I also figure on extra rachet straps for support and stability.and need to get this figured out soon.I wont hunt till first weekend of nov. so times a wastin.


They can be put up by yourself but the higher ones can be rather difficult alone. A buddy to help can make a HUGE difference. The stands come with a little instructional guide but yes you are correct in your thought of walking it up the tree.

As far as the shooting from the stand you will be fine especially using a crossbow. This can affect compound bow hunters if not done properly. The thing that affects more people on shooting from the stand is not so much the distance miscalculation as it is the breakdown in the mechanics of the shot. When they shoot in close they fail to bend at the waist and thus change their whole approach. But your crossbow should shoot pretty much flat from the short distances so nothing should change.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ended up getting on at dicks on sale for 79.oo.Has a better platform than others that were 50 to 70.00 higher priced at bps and looks sturdier.I'll find out in the next couple days.Thanks for the tips.


----------

